# Emisor y receptor de rf



## ancizarud (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola es que quiero aprender sobre radiofrecuencia.. necesito un circuito emisor y otro receptor que solo mande un pulso, de otra manera que en el emisor oprima un interruptor y el receptor me mande un pulso sea el que sea.. necesito que sea lo mas pequeño y facil pues es la parte que me falta para hacer un gran proyecto. que tenga distancia de maximo 5 o 10 metros. lo necesito muy sencillo pero funcional pues la electronica es para hacer las cosas pequeñas y sencillas. el que me ayude le cuento el proyecto y es muy bueno..


----------



## lsedr (Dic 8, 2011)

ancizarud dijo:


> Hola es que quiero aprender sobre radiofrecuencia.. necesito un circuito emisor y otro receptor que solo mande un pulso, de otra manera que en el emisor oprima un interruptor y el receptor me mande un pulso sea el que sea.. necesito que sea lo mas pequeño y facil pues es la parte que me falta para hacer un gran proyecto. que tenga distancia de maximo 5 o 10 metros. lo necesito muy sencillo pero funcional pues la electronica es para hacer las cosas pequeñas y sencillas. el que me ayude le cuento el proyecto y es muy bueno..



creo que deberás primero contar el proyecto, y luego te ayudamos


----------



## retrofit (Dic 9, 2011)

ancizarud dijo:


> Hola es que quiero aprender sobre radiofrecuencia.. necesito un circuito emisor y otro receptor que solo mande un pulso, de otra manera que en el emisor oprima un interruptor y el receptor me mande un pulso sea el que sea.. necesito que sea lo mas pequeño y facil pues es la parte que me falta para hacer un gran proyecto. que tenga distancia de maximo 5 o 10 metros. lo necesito muy sencillo pero funcional pues la electronica es para hacer las cosas pequeñas y sencillas. el que me ayude le cuento el proyecto y es muy bueno..



Eso está ya inventado 
Busca, con GOOGLE... 433Mhz, que es la frecuencia en la que trabajan casi todos los Radio_Mandos.
Encontrarás Radio_Mandos para todos los gustos y de todos los precios.
Mira tambien estos dos CI... TH12-E y TH12-D, son un Encoder y un Decoder.

Saludos


----------



## komisario (May 4, 2015)

Hola amigos. Tengo un modulo emisor y otro receptor rf de 4 canales. El modelo del mismo es xy-djm-5v. Estuve averiguando en varias paginas y lei que el emisor trabaja con una tensión de entre 4 y 12vdc. Y el receptor con 5vdc. Mi duda esta en que si puedo alimentar al receptor con 12vdc?..el mismo cuenta con dos integrados: un sc2272 y un lm358 (uno es un decoder y el otro un amp op)..viendo el datasheet de cada uno encuentro que trabajan con un rango de tension que incluye a los 12vdc..pero aun asi tengo la duda. Espero haber sido claro y puedan ayudarme. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2015)

para no dañar nada lo alimentas via un regulador de tres terminales como el 7805 un par de ceramicos disco y un electrolítico y la tienes a 12V


----------



## komisario (May 4, 2015)

Panda muchas gracias por ayudarme. Comprendo muy bien la sugerencia. Pero la idea era alimebtar directamente a 12v. Dentro del circuito donde uso dicho módulo tengo relay's de 12v (no me di cuenta al diseñar todo de buscar relay de 5v). Es por ello que tendre que trabajar con esas dos tensiones pero la idea era economizar un poco y no comprar los dos reguladores.


----------



## miguelus (May 4, 2015)

Buenos días Komisario.

Normalmente es muy buena idea hacer caso a las sugerencias de los fabricantes de equipos, si estos nos dicen que su equipo traba a una tensión determinada, sus razones tendrán 

Seguir sus consejos nos evitará muchos dolores de cabeza.

En tu caso, esos Receptores normalmente la salida es compatible TTL, por esa razón se alimentan a 5VCC, si lo alimentas a 12VCC y en el supuesto de que no pasara nada, su salida ya no sería compatible TTL y tendrías problemas para adaptarlo a la siguiente etapa, Pasar de 5VCCa 12VCC es un 140% más de tensión, es como si un equipo de 220VAC  lo conectamos a 528 VAC y pretendemos que no le pase nada.

Como muy sabiamente te ha comentado en el Post anterior el compañero pandacba, lo ideal es poner un Regulador  del tipo LM78L05, es muy pequeño, y si eres mañoso lo podrás montar al "aire" sin ningún problema.

Sal U2


----------



## komisario (May 5, 2015)

Miguelus gracias por la respuesta. Estan en lo cierto y coincido plenamente en tu explicación. Asique estuve buscando algun regulador 7805 de despiece (aparte del 7812 que debo usar tmb para manejar los relays), como para ahorrar gastos pero de momento encontre a mano un 7806..asique vere si puedo disminuir 1v a su salida para aprovechar el integrado, sino no me quedara mas remedio que ir a comprar uno nuevo. Intente ponerle un diodo comun a la salida del 7806 para obtener un valor mas cercano a los 5 (calcule que debia tener algo se 5.3v mas o menos) pero el resultado no fue el esperado..solo obtuve 5.8..al parecer el diodo en serie a la salida afecta en alguna medida a la regulacion interna del integrado 7806..asique buscare otra alternativa


----------

